

Making Phil Libin style cohort visualizations available to everyone - rywalker
https://www.airpair.com/keen-io/posts/making-phil-libin-style-cohort-visualizations-available-to-everyone

======
dorkitude
Wow, what a great write-up! I work at Keen IO and helped design the funnel API
-- this is one of the most sophisticated uses of that API we've seen. Makes me
proud :')

Question: What's missing from our API? Are there any qualitative or
quantitative limitations that got in your way?

~~~
rywalker
Thanks Kyle — been wanting to share with you guys all the crap we've been
doing for some time, finally found some time to write some of it down this
week.

I'll think about some API ideas, but I'm not too shy about firing over ideas
as they come to me. You've got great support people, the stuff always gets
done.

------
benbeingbin
Nice post - Why did you choose to build on Keen IO vs accessing a service like
Mixpanel's API?

~~~
rywalker
We considered building on Mixpanel (and still are open to it) — we were 100%
certain that Keen IO had the API we needed, and we liked that their business
model was in line with what we're doing.

Also, I was worried that since Mixpanel is somewhat of a competitor, it
wouldn't be wise to use them as a foundation.

------
tedmiston
Even as a non-Meteor dev, I enjoyed the level of detail in this post, and the
explanation made it feel accessible still.

Love the use of Polymer and Google Charts. Did you run into any issues using
Polymer in production?

~~~
rywalker
Suprisingly, no issues w/ Polymer in production. The Google guys didn't lie to
us when they said "sure, you should use it in production."

Honestly we get asked who our designer is all the time, and I say "it was
Google. A whole team of world-class designers at Google."

